# From DA & CE to Invalidity Pension



## pudds (24 Mar 2010)

After reading on one of the threads here a few months ago that one can transfer from Disability Allowance while on a Community Employment Scheme (CE) to Invalidity Pension I encouraged a friend of mine to do so and just got the result back.



> *Permanently incapable of work.....
> 
> You are currently engaged  in employment i.e.  ----On  C.E. Scheme---
> 
> I have therefore decided that you are not entitled to Invalidity Pension.


I wonder is it worth appealing.....he has worked with two other people on a CE scheme and they were both on Invalidity Pension.......though they may have been on IP *before* they got on a CE scheme, I'm not sure.  ooooops on  second thoughts......



This is Welfare's description of what kind of work you can do while on DA 
note the word *rehalibitive* which is what he has been doing eg CE work but suddently.... now they regard it as proper employment. 

[broken link removed]

What do your folk think, does he have a good case.


----------



## Welfarite (24 Mar 2010)

Disabilyt Allowance and Invalidity Pension are two completely differeent schemes; Your firend was disallowed as they were PERMANENTLY incapable of work, which is one of the criteria for receipt of IP. You ae quoting from the DA scheme conditions which is not the same thing


----------



## pebbledash (24 Mar 2010)

I was told by the exemptions section of illness benefit that a person could apply for an exemption to work while on illness benefit and then later apply for invalidity pension while holding on to the exemption to work.

In reality though I think attempting even short-term very short hours flags you as someone who could potentially make a full return to work and therefore goes against you. The safest way to secure your payment is to not try. The system seems stacked against those who try to recover, try to work and fail. People I know who have applied for exemptions have been denied invalidity pension despite being on illness benefit for years with serious ongoing health problems.

There is a big difference for someone who is sick/disabled in doing a part-time CE scheme in a supportive environment and holding down a fulltime job in the general workforce longterm. Unfortunately the experience of some people I know is that trying can work against you. The literature also says that if you have been unable to work for one year due to illness and are unable to work for the coming year that you can qualify for invalidity pension. In reality they seem not to give IP unless you are permanently incapable of work - contrary to their own rules. This is a shame given that many disabled/ill people would benefit from the freedom a travel pass would give, but are being denied it for years because they are denied invalidity pension. In reality a person can be on illness benefit for in excess of 3 or 4 years and still be denied the invalidity pension.


----------



## pudds (25 Mar 2010)

Thanks pebbledash some very interesting comments there indeed and food for thought.

Walfarite:  What's bugging me and I know I'm not explaining it too well, is that when on DA and first seeking work on CE scheme, he had to get note from doctor....staying it was rehalibitive and so qualified for CE and the extra €120 the department paid because the work was rehabilitive and 4yrs on he is still be paid by welfare on that basis.

But now after he applied for IP, they say he doesn't qualify because he is employed on a CE scheme.

Can you see where I'm coming from.....


----------



## Welfarite (25 Mar 2010)

Yes, I can. But Invalidity Pension is a long-time, life-time payment made on the basis that the recpicient will never be fit to work again. It would make a nonsemse of the cheme if people were allowed to due 'rehabiliative' work and still gte it. He applied for IP on the basis that he will never be fit for work. He caN withdraw the application and stay on DA if he feels that he can indeed work.


----------



## pudds (26 Mar 2010)

Welfarite said:


> Yes, I can. But Invalidity Pension is a long-time, life-time payment made on the basis that the recpicient will never be fit to work again. *It would make a nonsemse of the cheme if people were allowed to due 'rehabiliative' work and still gte it.* He applied for IP on the basis that he will never be fit for work. He caN withdraw the application and stay on DA if he feels that he can indeed work.



They can and do....I work with two people on CE and both have Invalidity Pensions and can keep their full CE Rate, not just a reduced amount.

My friend had to get permission from his doctor to state that the work would be of rehabilitive nature and then get permission from welfare before he could start on CE. 

He would have applied (and got, I'm certain) IP years ago only he didn't have enough stamps, but he does now.


Anyway I was down in the Citizens Info Centre and strongly advised to seek a review of the decision and hopefully justice will be done in this genuine case.


----------



## Welfarite (27 Mar 2010)

I'm so sorry, I stand corrected. Thanks, Pudds! This from the IP info;

*Invalidity Pension and work*

You may be allowed to do rehabilitative work (up to a maximum 20 hours per week) and keep your Invalidity Pension. You must get written approval from the Department of Social and Family Affairs before you start work. The Department will decide if the work is rehabilitative.


----------



## pudds (27 Mar 2010)

Welfarite said:


> I'm so sorry, I stand corrected. Thanks, Pudds! This from the IP info;
> 
> *Invalidity Pension and work*
> 
> You may be allowed to do rehabilitative work (up to a maximum 20 hours per week) and keep your Invalidity Pension. You must get written approval from the Department of Social and Family Affairs before you start work. The Department will decide if the work is rehabilitative.



no worries mate....btw looking at your username can I ask do you work in Social Welfare....just curious.


----------

